# League of Legends - G-Sync funktioniert nicht / nicht aktiv



## thepaze (11. März 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich zocke seit kurzem LOL und leider funktioniert nur dort kein G-Sync.
Bei allen anderen Games funktioniert es bei mir wunderbar und die FPS gehen dann auch so wie es sein soll maximal bis 144(so wie die HZ des Monitors). Bei LOL habe ich meistens so über 250 fps, dementsprechend ist G-Sync nicht aktiv.

Im Treiber ist G-Sync für Vollbild und Fenstermodus eingestellt und im Game in den Videosettings läuft es bei 2560x1440 im Vollbildmodus und vsync ist natürlich deaktiv, soweit sieht es ja eigentlich ganz gut aus, nur es greift halt nicht... bei anderen Games wie Starcraft etc funktioniert es wie gesagt ohne Probleme.

Gibt es hier irgendwelche LOL Gamer die auch G-Sync nutzen und die wissen was hier vielleicht noch konfiguriert werden muss?

Danke vorab für die Hilfe! Gruß


----------



## thepaze (14. März 2016)

Habe gedacht das ist das meistgespielte Game auf der Welt?! xD Spielt das niemand mit G-Sync? )


----------



## AlphaX1995 (17. März 2016)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit allen Vollbildspielen, also WoT, WoWS, GTA V.... . Allerdings nicht immer, manchmal ist G-Sync aktiv, manchmal nicht und das ganze seit dem Update auf den Treiber 359.06 oder der danach. Eine Neuinstallation des Treibers hilft nur bis zum nächsten Start des PCs.
Während G-Sync nicht funktioniert kann ich auch V-Sync nicht aktivieren.
Mein Monitor ist ein Acer XB280HK (UHD @ 60Hz), das Problem tritt bei jeder Auflösung auf.
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 980 mit der Treiberversion 364.51.


----------



## thepaze (31. März 2016)

Hallo,

habe es nun auch hinbekommen bei LOL G-Sync zu nutzen. :->
In den Grafikeinstellungen von LOL gibt es Vollbild - Fenstermodus und Randlos. Mann muss auf Randlos stellen und schon funktioniert es .... hatte vorher nicht auf die Option geachtet weil es auf Vollbild stand und sonst ist das ja korrekt. Naja so geht es jedenfalls... :> Vielleicht hilft es jemanden schnell weiter...
Gruß und HF


----------



## Pladdaah (31. März 2016)

hast du die die FPS-Cap auf 144 ?
nutze Freesync und da klappts tadellos


----------

